# HBO's Westworld opening credit with my music



## Rectobiasi (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey everyone ! 

Just wanted to share with you all a short track i composed recently to demo an upcoming Omnisphere soundset, the sound designer will probably announce it soon on the web....Anyway, since the whole cue started to sound like an opening credit or theme for a TV show, i ended up replacing the awesome music theme done by Ramin Djawadi on Westworld, imagining myself scoring for a great TV show that big  

Here is the link :  

I hope you'll enjoy my fun try at it ! Until the day i hopefully have the chance to score something like that 

Cheers !
Raouf


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 6, 2016)

I liked yours better than the original!


----------



## Polarity (Oct 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I liked yours better than the original!


I agree.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 6, 2016)

Interesting stuff! I still prefer the original though.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Oct 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> I liked yours better than the original!





Polarity said:


> I agree.


Guys, thank you so very much for your kind words !! 



rottoy said:


> Interesting stuff! I still prefer the original though.


Thank you sir ! Ramin is a total badass !


----------



## Rodney Money (Oct 6, 2016)

Rectobiasi said:


> Ramin


And that's the main reason why I liked yours so much better. The original's texture and timbre sounded too much like Game of Thrones.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Oct 6, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> And that's the main reason why I liked yours so much better. The original's texture and timbre sounded too much like Game of Thrones.


Thank you again Rodney !! Maybe Ramin didn't have much time to experiment with new textures and timbres as we all know that the deadlines on TV shows are crazy tight right ? But, yeah we'll hear more great and interesting stuff from him as the show goes on i guess


----------



## Vakhtang (Oct 6, 2016)

Really, really good dude. 

I prefer this one too.


----------



## mac (Oct 6, 2016)

I'm not going to lie, Ramin completely nailed it with his version, but I still like this. The slightly industrial feel works well for the trailer


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 6, 2016)

Rectobiasi said:


> Hey everyone !
> 
> Just wanted to share with you all a short track i composed recently to demo an upcoming Omnisphere soundset, the sound designer will probably announce it soon on the web....Anyway, since the whole cue started to sound like an opening credit or theme for a TV show, i ended up replacing the awesome music theme done by Ramin Djawadi on Westworld, imagining myself scoring for a great TV show that big
> 
> ...



Yeah I like your version much better. I think Ramin is a great composer but I think in some ways, his theme is almost too obvious- the Western guitar.... I like what you did focussing on the artificial nature of the show. Very cool. Love the production value on this track too.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Oct 6, 2016)

Vakhtang said:


> Really, really good dude.
> 
> I prefer this one too.





mac said:


> I'm not going to lie, Ramin completely nailed it with his version, but I still like this. The slightly industrial feel works well for the trailer





dcoscina said:


> Yeah I like your version much better. I think Ramin is a great composer but I think in some ways, his theme is almost too obvious- the Western guitar.... I like what you did focussing on the artificial nature of the show. Very cool. Love the production value on this track too.



Thank you so so much for the kind words guys ! Really appreciate your input on the whole thing ! I'm really glad there are people appreciating this fun take


----------



## LML88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Nice work!


----------



## erica-grace (Oct 6, 2016)

Definitely very nice work 

But is this legal? Taking someone else's intellectual property, and using it promote yourself?


----------



## Rectobiasi (Oct 6, 2016)

erica-grace said:


> Definitely very nice work
> 
> But is this legal? Taking someone else's intellectual property, and using it promote yourself?


Thank you Erica! As for the legal matter, the intellectual property here is the visual content (muted video) that i'll never monetize on my channel of course and in which i mentionned the name and info and that it has an unofficial music on it (All the credits). As for promoting myself, honestly this is by no means my intention, HOWEVER if it serves to get me one day a TV show gig then why not ? Stuffs like these have been done many times, especially in the trailer music industry (where i mainly work), so all is cool


----------



## NoamL (Oct 6, 2016)

Well... I heard yours before the official version... I like both!

I get what RD is going for with the sound design elements. But also, I think the theme he presented was real simple but also memorable and open to a ton of motivic development... that's what made the GOT theme so great. It was a very strong foundation for him to then build the musical world of the show with all the other themes, many of which (e.g. Lannister theme, Stannis/Melisandre theme) seem to be sneaky variations of the main idea...

I really like your textural elements that build tension and also feel a bit creepy. The intro feels more action-packed and exciting with your score. The snares/claps that came in halfway were perhaps a bit too big?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 13, 2016)

Congratulations on a job well done Raouf. Just started watching tonight btw.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Oct 13, 2016)

I think this is great! I've been a fan of Djawadi since his Prison Break days and love his GoT theme which is now iconic. I find his Westworld theme, however, quite clunky and a little boring. Your theme is far more interesting and I agree the use of classic instruments as well as the artificial synths used well!


----------



## rottoy (Oct 13, 2016)

eidrahmusic said:


> I think this is great! I've been a fan of Djawadi since his Prison Break days and love his GoT theme which is now iconic. I find his Westworld theme, however, quite clunky and a little boring. Your theme is far more interesting and I agree the use of classic instruments as well as the artificial synths used well!


While Raouf's piece might be more interesting texturally, I think Djawadi's writing holds stronger, as simple as it is.


----------



## rottoy (Oct 13, 2016)

One thing that bothered me when I watched the first episode of Westworld was the dodgy legato transitions of the bassoon in Djawadi's orchestral rendition of "Paint it Black".
You can listen to it here @ 0-0:16 


Is he using some personal sample library or is there really a commercial offering out there that sounds like this?


----------



## desert (Oct 13, 2016)

I heard yours first and enjoyed it more than RD's. Your spacial placement was perfect leaving me curious on how you did it so well  Definitely talented


----------



## higgs (Oct 13, 2016)

Great work!

As an aside, this show is completely captivating. I mean come on....western + sci-fi all in one show that somehow made those two genres fit together in a non-awkward way?! 

Also, Anthony Hopkins.


----------



## Rectobiasi (Oct 14, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Congratulations on a job well done Raouf. Just started watching tonight btw.





eidrahmusic said:


> I think this is great! I've been a fan of Djawadi since his Prison Break days and love his GoT theme which is now iconic. I find his Westworld theme, however, quite clunky and a little boring. Your theme is far more interesting and I agree the use of classic instruments as well as the artificial synths used well!





rottoy said:


> While Raouf's piece might be more interesting texturally, I think Djawadi's writing holds stronger, as simple as it is.





desert said:


> I heard yours first and enjoyed it more than RD's. Your spacial placement was perfect leaving me curious on how you did it so well  Definitely talented





higgs said:


> Great work!
> 
> As an aside, this show is completely captivating. I mean come on....western + sci-fi all in one show that somehow made those two genres fit together in a non-awkward way?!
> 
> Also, Anthony Hopkins.



Guys, thank you very very much for taking the time to listen to it and share your honest thoughts !! Cheers everyone !


----------



## rottoy (Oct 24, 2016)

Resurrecting this thread to give a shout out to *Ilya Efimov*, because I'm PRETTY damn sure I heard his *Nylon Guitar* library in this week's episode of Westworld.


----------

